# Is importing a puppy a good idea



## Texas Native (Apr 19, 2016)

We are looking to adopt a GSD puppy this summer. In July we will be visiting family in the Franfurt/Ramstein areas of Germany. We thought we might look for a puppy over there. It looks like it is not difficult to import a pup from Germany. Does anyone have advice on importing a single pup. Does anyone have information on reliable breeders in those areas of Germany? I posted this on another thread and have not gotten any responses, probably the wrong one. thanks


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi! Welcome to the site. 

Not too many individual members here purchase their puppies that way. If they do get an imported puppy they usually go through a breeder in the US who imports. So you may not get a lot of feedback since most people are US based and got their dogs here in the US.

Hopefully one of our breeders on the forum who does import from Germany will chime in.


----------



## girardid (Aug 13, 2015)

what do you want a puppy for pet, work or show?
Any specific reason to import vs buy in the US?


----------



## Texas Native (Apr 19, 2016)

We want the dog primarily for a pet, but would like to train it to do tracking. We want a really special dog and want to have all avenues available. Don't know if we'll try to import one or not, but if we find the right dog we would like to bring it back.


----------

